# Teenage girl body builder looks fantastic



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

She looks fantastic, wish i looked that good (and i'm a bloke).........i must try harder

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/article-2403941/Teen-bodybuilder-Georgina-McConnell-prepares-British-Championships-eating-6-meals-day.html


----------



## UKLifter88 (Sep 19, 2011)

She looks gross


----------



## Athenian (Sep 19, 2012)

Fair play to her, she's got a goal and she's working hard and getting incredible results.


----------



## MiXiN (Mar 25, 2013)

Not my cup of tea at all, but kudos to Her for achieving Her goal.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Wow! She looks amazing!


----------



## chuffy (Sep 8, 2010)

whoops wrong thread


----------



## Gym-pig (Jun 25, 2008)

Looks brilliant - good on her

Jealous of the " friend Anth Bailes " comment


----------



## just-that-ek (Nov 10, 2011)

I would...


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

just-that-ek said:


> I would...


you wish


----------



## JKHT (Feb 27, 2013)

wow


----------



## man_dem03 (Oct 1, 2008)

admire the dedication and what it takes to get looking like that.....but dont find it personally nice on women. but each to their own


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

she looks like fking wayne rooney


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

I can appreciate she is not everyone's cup of tea, but i cant stand all these teenage girls going out and getting wasted every weekend either


----------



## UKLifter88 (Sep 19, 2011)

I hate that pose with the fingers.. I just wanna chop them off with wire cutters


----------



## warsteiner (Jul 15, 2013)

Fair play to her for putting in the effort and dedication but it's a bit too much for my liking. If you put your hand over her head in the pic at the bottom of the article where she is in a dress you would think it was some guy in drag.


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Looks good IMO. Not a fan of the full comp ready look but offseason shape is fantastic. I don't even really like the comp ready look on blokes either.


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

I am very attracted to this girl.

If I didn't have a wonderful Ms Resten already, I'd love to take her for a walk in the park, maybe go on the swings, feed the ducks,, a stroll along the beach, smell the flowers in a botanical garden, go to a comedy club, maybe go to thorpe park, go to an aquarium, have dance lessons, feed the ducks, fly a kite, treat her to a spa visit, have a round of mini golf, go to a museum, maybe a small Thames cruise, do some cooking, watch the sun set, peruse an art gallery, build a fort and maybe finish off with a jazz concert.

I certainly would not be trying to bang her. I'm not like that.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

She looks great especially given her age. Impressive dedication.


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Known about Georgina for a while met her on body space a few years back we just speak on Facebook now and then but her progression over the years has been phenomenal!! Saw her at body-power couldn't even go and say hi I felt so skinny near her! But she'll deffo turn pro soon no doubt


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

some good boulder shoulders


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

resten said:


> I am very attracted to this girl.
> 
> If I didn't have a wonderful Ms Resten already, I'd love to take her for a walk in the park, maybe go on the swings, feed the ducks,, a stroll along the beach, smell the flowers in a botanical garden, go to a comedy club, maybe go to thorpe park, go to an aquarium, have dance lessons, feed the ducks, fly a kite, treat her to a spa visit, have a round of mini golf, go to a museum, maybe a small Thames cruise, do some cooking, watch the sun set, peruse an art gallery, build a fort and maybe finish off with a jazz concert.
> 
> I certainly would not be trying to bang her. I'm not like that.


She doesn't look like a jazz kinda girl to me.


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

I respect it but don't find it attractive. I am surprised people dare say stuff to her in the street!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Amazing physique imo. Wish i had them lats!!!!!!!! So developed for 19 years old. Good on her.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

The only thing I don't like is that most women will look at that and not want to do weights at the gym because they think they'll look like her after a week, but obviously she's not going to say she's using PEDs to the daily mail.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

you cant beat good genetics


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

she is from sunderland and trains in anth bailes gym and has popped to mine occasionally. is in RIDICULOUS shape, she is massive, back dwarfs mine lol.

her training partner is a friend of mine and does all her diet..she just lives breathes bodybuilding


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> She doesn't look like a* jazz* kinda girl to me.


Think Resten may have meant Jizz..........


----------



## SCOOT123 (Jul 12, 2013)

I am taken also - but imagine them quads strangling round your neck while your licking the curtains clean! wow!


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Maybe it was a typo Jo & he meant to put an " i " rather than an " a "...perhaps?

@[email protected]

@resten


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

essexboy said:


> Think Resten may have meant Jizz..........


You animal



latblaster said:


> Maybe it was a typo Jo & he meant to put an " i " rather than an " a "...perhaps?
> 
> @[email protected]
> 
> @resten


FFS


----------



## Aslan (Nov 21, 2012)

I wonder what she is on to get that physique at her age.

Full respect to her though.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

essexboy said:


> Think Resten may have meant Jizz..........





latblaster said:


> Maybe it was a typo Jo & he meant to put an " i " rather than an " a "...perhaps?
> 
> @[email protected]
> 
> @resten


I'm sure he meant nothing of the sort! Resten is a gentleman!

:lol:


----------



## chuffy (Sep 8, 2010)

bet the paper put in the Jodie Marsh comment. there are better & more inspirational female bodybuilders than that mess of a girl


----------



## MiXiN (Mar 25, 2013)

SCOOT123 said:


> I am taken also - but imagine them quads strangling round your neck while your licking the curtains clean! wow!


That would be a nightmare come true for me!

I'd prefer Alison Kings pins wrapped around me any day of the week, even Deidre Barlows rather than this Girls for that matter.

Again, though, fair play to Her for achieving Her target.

I guess i view sex appeal with this Girl the same as my Fiancee does with say Dorian Yates- a non entity.


----------



## buzzzbar (Sep 17, 2009)

looks as good as a bucket of KFC!


----------



## montytom (Mar 6, 2012)

I actually think shes got a bloomin great phsique and i think she has a pretty face to boot


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Aslan said:


> I wonder what she is on to get that physique at her age.
> 
> Full respect to her though.


Probably primo, deca etc

Doesnt really matter if she is not everyone's up of tea, there is plenty of women out there to choose from, im sure someone will snap her up


----------



## Goosh (Jun 24, 2012)

Fair play for her dedication. Clearly has more dedication than 75% of the people who post on here tbh.

Personally, its too much for me. She's clearly on gear too.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

She has a better physique than half the fellas on the forum fair play to her


----------



## constantbulk (Dec 27, 2010)

looks in great shape

takes a lot of dedication to get that look ( believe me im trying )


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

yeah she has an awesome body and total and complete dedication. alot more than i could ever dream of acheiving so fair play to her.

not my cup of tea attraction wise, no chebs and a clunge that could snap your willy in two, no thanks! :cool2:


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2013)

Looks the business .


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

Last seen in a Peruvian airport with a bulging suitcase!

Can't deny the similarities


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Good on her, if she loves building muscle let her crack on with it.

Too many f&cking idiots these days telling/thinking what others should do!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

She looks amazing! Beautiful face too!


----------



## biglad90 (Oct 20, 2010)

I live in the same area and have trained at that gym a few times.

Last time I was there she was training back, and fook me she is a strong lass like.

She's a canny size, tall too.

She looks alright when's she's tarted up, but not my cuppa tea


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2013)

Think people who have been harsh in the comments at the bottom of the article are cnuts.

Probably some fat chav who dosen't have any drive other than to eat biscuits.

Looks in really good shape, no doubt she will be a pro one day.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Looks amazing to me although im not the insecure type .


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

ewen said:


> Looks amazing to me although im not the insecure type .


i like this look too. she looks good!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Sambuca said:


> i like this look too. she looks good!


I much prefer it to the fat slobby look .

It shows dedicated hard working ethics and strength all of which I find attractive plus she is hot :wub:


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

Butterz, but she's bigger than a lot of blokes


----------



## Xbigdave79 (Mar 30, 2012)

I think she looks amazing bodybuilding wise ,but as most have said not my cup of tea


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

ewen said:


> I much prefer it to the fat slobby look .
> 
> It shows dedicated hard working ethics and strength all of which I find attractive plus she is hot :wub:


I agree!

my other half is lean and toned. she would be a monster if she did BB got some mad genetics, calvs are massive. keeping trying to get her to compete to no avail


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

She looks absolutely incredible! The dedication that must take is inspirational.

A few guys have said it's too much for them, can definitely see where they're coming from as I find the contest ready look in men too much. Once offseason with higher bodyfat to add in some curves I am sure she would look mint.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Sambuca said:


> I agree!
> 
> my other half is lean and toned. she would be a monster if she did BB got some mad genetics, calvs are massive. keeping trying to get her to compete to no avail


Post her tits then .

Er I meant pics


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Havent read all the replies but I have to say she looks fcking good especially for her age and she is alright looking too.

Fair play to the girl, the amount of effort that goes in to making a physique look like that for a guy is enough let alone for a 19yr old girl.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Wow! She looks amazing!


she is, only been training for 2 years as well....


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Here's a teaser, she's vascular now on them after some hgh and var



ewen said:


> Post her tits then .
> 
> Er I meant pics


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

She looks good. I'd not be put off by her being so muscular, I'd treat her to a bit of Bradford rough most definintely


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Sambuca said:


> View attachment 134361
> Here's a teaser


Do you get calf envy?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Gym Bunny said:


> Do you get calf envy?


they dont look that big in that pic but ye i do they are massive. years of horse riding means shes got good legs and a strong core.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

18 and smashing test.

End well, this will not


----------



## The boss (Dec 10, 2012)

The sad thing about female bodybuilders is that they have no tits


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> 18 and smashing test.
> 
> End well, this will not


i doubt shes using test. primo/winny and tren probably


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> i doubt shes using test. primo/winny and tren probably


either way, a clit like a baseball and jaw like desperate dan when she want's 'to settle down'


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

She's beautiful lady


----------



## aman_21 (Jul 29, 2013)

too much muscle!


----------



## lambrettalad (May 3, 2012)

chuffy said:


> bet the paper put in the Jodie Marsh comment. there are better & more inspirational female bodybuilders than that mess of a girl


maybe not, as much as i cant stand jodie marsh she has probably exposed the body-building culture to a whole new audience.

I think this girl looks amazing and very attractive, I have no problems with this level of muscle on a girl also she could become my coach:thumb:


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

simonthepieman said:


> either way, a clit like a baseball and jaw like desperate dan when she want's 'to settle down'


Its a niche look for sure but there are many man out there who find that look attractive


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Breda said:


> Its a niche look for sure but there are many man out there who find that look attractive


I suppose you are right sir.

She could check out the guy on the Louis theroux decumentary. He loved a muscler


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2013)

Fantastic physique

Better than Jodie marsh

lots of potential


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Sambuca said:


> View attachment 134361
> Here's a teaser, she's vascular now on them after some hgh and var


She's wasted on you mate


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

simonthepieman said:


> either way, a clit like a baseball and jaw like desperate dan when she want's 'to settle down'


Never expected you of all people to say that simon .

Only a complete dickhead would say that .


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

shotgun said:


> Fantastic physique
> 
> Better than Jodie marsh
> 
> lots of potential


Said this guy...


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

ewen said:


> Never expected you of all people to say that simon .
> 
> Only a complete dickhead would say that .


I dunno, let's be real, if a young lad was hitting the AAS that young, we would be warning of the consequences.

My comment is probably a little flippant, and judgmental, so I apologize for any offense causes. I'm ill and have been house ridden for most of the past 6 days. I think cabin fever is making me hungry and angry. I work in sales environment and i'm used to sharp banter, i think i need a more contructive release than the internet.

I'm sure if i do some squats tomorrow, i'll be a little better


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

biglad90 said:


> I live in the same area and have trained at that gym a few times.
> 
> Last time I was there she was training back, and fook me she is a strong lass like.
> 
> ...


Yeh her back is insane!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

simonthepieman said:


> I dunno, let's be real, if a young lad was hitting the AAS that young, we would be warning of the consequences.
> 
> My comment is probably a little flippant, and judgmental, so I apologize for any offense causes. I'm ill and have been house ridden for most of the past 6 days. I think cabin fever is making me hungry and angry. I work in sales environment and i'm used to sharp banter, i think i need a more contructive release than the internet.
> 
> I'm sure if i do some squats tomorrow, i'll be a little better


As with any teenager or anyone of any age I always say to research prior to using gear as ime they will use it regardless so atleast feeding them the correct info may well help usage much safer .

Just like teaching safe sex to school kids the uneducated learn the hard way and im sure as fcuk in no position to judge anyone so I will always advise but that doesnt mean I condone teens on gear .


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

ryda said:


> Yeh her back is insane!


Awesome back on her!


----------



## Cactus87 (Mar 30, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> Awesome back on her!
> 
> View attachment 134371


True. Got a mans a*se though


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Awesome back on her!
> 
> View attachment 134371


Her delta stand out too also btw guys this is only her second year competing she done a few shows last year aged 18!!!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

ryda said:


> Her delta stand out too also btw guys this is only her second year competing she done a few shows last year aged 18!!!


Mate i'd be over the moon if mine looked like that!

As @Hamster said, if she can keep grounded she will destroy all competition.


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> Awesome back on her!
> 
> View attachment 134371


thats in my gym that pic, recognise the bag lol


----------



## ian73 (Feb 1, 2011)

Great shape for 19.


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

marknorthumbria said:


> thats in my gym that pic, recognise the bag lol


she doesnt have a bf


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

marknorthumbria said:


> thats in my gym that pic, recognise the bag lol


Yeah I took it mate, saw you doing chest again - it is lagging a little mate :lol:


----------



## SierraAlpha (Jul 4, 2012)

I think a lot of those comments are ignorant on the daily fail website. She has unreal dedication for her goals. Known her a while and she's a nice girl to boot. Guarantee she will go pro. Well gone Georgina!


----------



## huckfead (Feb 11, 2013)

SCOOT123 said:


> I am taken also - but imagine them quads strangling round your neck while your licking the curtains clean! wow!


Yeah buddy! :tt2:


----------



## CPsteve (Dec 28, 2010)

She looks great, well done to her


----------



## Southern Karate Guy (Feb 27, 2014)

its nice to see a girl that has better aspirations than being the next jordon , its just a shame more young people dont do more with there lives


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

Looks good, as long as she keeps her feminine face!


----------



## oz72 (Nov 10, 2011)

Mey said:


> Looks good, as long as she keeps her feminine face!


Agreed, and she looks in amazing shape, a Desperate Dan face isn't a good look for a woman


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

I'm just gonna be honest and say she looks pretty ugly... Yea I can appreciate her "work ethic", but there's no way I'd put my penis near her..


----------



## Paisleylad (Jan 22, 2013)

L11 said:


> I'm just gonna be honest and say she looks pretty ugly... Yea I can appreciate her "work ethic", but there's no way I'd put my penis near her..


Not even her mouth?


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Paisleylad said:


> Not even her mouth?


Honestly, and I'm not just saying this as an attempt at humour: I would rather have a w*nk.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

See all the normal tools are posting.


----------



## miguelmolez (Apr 12, 2010)

I love the way Jodie Marsh popped up, shes in well better shape then Jodie.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

I've not read the whole thread so apoligies if this has been raised... but I don't get why whenever there are pictures of a female bodybuilder people feel the need to make comments like 'it's too much' and 'not attractive'. First reply was she looks gross.

So ****ing what lol

It's her sport. I very much doubt she does it to look hot and please guys.


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

Hamster said:


> Georgina is a well respected young lady amongst the bodybuilding world. At 19 years of age and looking like she does, she's a pro in the making.
> 
> if she can keep a level head and keep grounded positive people around her she will go far.
> 
> Anyone bashing this young girl ... Wind ya (pencil) necks in. Lets see your physiques.


Brilliant post mrs H- i wish i could rep you but seems that i need to spread it round a bit moe before i can do you again.


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

she looks good, a lot of hard work gone into her physique but I recon by the time shes 30 her clit will be the size of an orange :whistling:


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

2004mark said:


> I've not read the whole thread so apoligies if this has been raised... but I don't get why whenever there are pictures of a female bodybuilder people feel the need to make comments like 'it's too much' and 'not attractive'. First reply was she looks gross.
> 
> So ****ing what lol
> 
> It's her sport. I very much doubt she does it to look hot and please guys.


So is it equally irrelevant when people say that they *would* bang her?

Here's a forum of men full of higher than average testosterone, if a picture of ANY woman get's posted, we're all going to say whether we'd bang her or not. Bodybuilder, actress, model, tv presenter, athlete, scientist... It's a given.


----------



## mattske (Oct 2, 2012)

appreciate her effort! but wouldn't go there, don't find it attractive..


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Sambuca said:


> I agree!
> 
> my other half is lean and toned. she would b
> 
> e a monster if she did BB got some mad genetics, calvs are massive. keeping trying to get her to compete to no avail


Keep trying needs more women in the sport :thumbup1:


----------



## MrLulz (Mar 20, 2012)

She's got that horrible witchy face that female steroid users get.


----------



## Carbon-12 (Feb 26, 2013)

ew no no no.. well done for achieving that as its hard work but theres nothing female left in her apart from the face and hair :/


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

L11 said:


> So is it equally irrelevant when people say that they *would* bang her?
> 
> Here's a forum of men full of higher than average testosterone, if a picture of ANY woman get's posted, we're all going to say whether we'd bang her or not. Bodybuilder, actress, model, tv presenter, athlete, scientist... It's a given.


, and the only guys who generally say those things are the ones who are not only full of testosterone but full of ****e too..


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

Personally I find the girls that a page like "yeh she squats" post very attractive, and if girls want to weight train it would be nice if they all aspired to be like that. However I can't speak for everybody but if a girl wants to do this then fine (though it's certainly not healthy)


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

MrLulz said:


> She's got that horrible witchy face that female steroid users get.


Harsh!


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

L11 said:


> *So is it equally irrelevant when people say that they **would* bang her?
> 
> Here's a forum of men full of higher than average testosterone, if a picture of ANY woman get's posted, we're all going to say whether we'd bang her or not. Bodybuilder, actress, model, tv presenter, athlete, scientist... It's a given.


Yep totally.

I'm not going to get all high and mighty over it. I just think it's a bit of a shame that the first (and many) posts are in reference to how sexually attractive her physique is (or isn't).


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

2004mark said:


> Yep totally.
> 
> I'm not going to get all high and mighty over it. I just think it's a bit of a shame that the first (and many) posts are in reference to how sexually attractive her physique is (or isn't).


Fair enough, if you truly believe that then I can't argue with your opinion.. I wouldn't say it's a shame though, I'd say it's human nature.


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2013)

2004mark said:


> I've not read the whole thread so apoligies if this has been raised... but I don't get why whenever there are pictures of a female bodybuilder people feel the need to make comments like 'it's too much' and 'not attractive'. First reply was she looks gross.
> 
> So ****ing what lol
> 
> It's her sport. I very much doubt she does it to look hot and please guys.


Well said mate. If they don't like it why comment, think they fail to realise that she is a 19 y/o girl and some of the things said are pretty harsh.


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

2004mark said:


> Yep totally.
> 
> I'm not going to get all high and mighty over it. I just think it's a bit of a shame that the first (and many) posts are in reference to how sexually attractive her physique is (or isn't).


Completely agree dude.


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

Imagine how some of the top level women we have on here feel about reading some of these comments- like or dislike is one thing but some are way over the top


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2013)

Just had a reply to some one on here typed out, re-read it and pretty sure it would of got me banned :lol:


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

Is it wrong that I would hit it??


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Jd123 said:


> Well said mate. If they don't like it why comment


It's a discussion forum mate, sometimes we make comments. And like I was alluding to in my previous post, it seems perfectly reasonable to make positive comments about how sexually attractive someone finds her (absolutely no-one made a reference to them before I brought them up), so I don't see why it's unacceptable to express a different opinion. Plus I'm sure the girl's had harsher comments, what I was thinking in my head was certainly harsher..



SCOOT123 said:


> I am taken also - but imagine them quads strangling round your neck while your licking the curtains clean! wow!


This being a prime example of what no-one seemed to find offensive..


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

2004mark said:


> Yep totally.
> 
> I'm not going to get all high and mighty over it. I just think it's a bit of a shame that the first (and many) posts are in reference to how sexually attractive her physique is (or isn't).


She's got an absolutely blinding physique, I don't think anyone could deny that. I think x many pages of monotonous posts about how incredible her physique is when she's presumably not around to comment here herself is a bit boring. When the amazing physique is a given, her attractiveness is going to be the next thing in line to get commented on.

I'm sure many of us spend some proportion of our day contemplating the attractiveness of people we encounter, it's not much different here


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

how can anyone say she's a minger.


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Jd123 said:


> Just had a reply to some one on here typed out, re-read it and pretty sure it would of got me banned :lol:


That's bullsh*t, you should've said it.. I can't believe we're at a point where we're afraid to speak our minds on here :/



LER said:


> how can anyone say she's a minger.


Not a fan of hair extensions tbh


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

Hamster said:


> *MISS* H not Mrs lol :laugh:
> 
> Ooh do me .... Again!! ... :devil2:


I'm keeping that for the bank- MISS H SAID I COULD DO HER AGAIN!! wont be needing to be asked twice i can tell you :wub:


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2013)

L11 said:


> That's bullsh*t, you should've said it.. I can't believe we're at a point where we're afraid to speak our minds on here :/
> 
> Not a fan of hair extensions tbh


Wasn't aimed at you mate by the way!

Tbh I can't be f*cked getting banned mate, saw a few banned last week for tiny things. And plus it was probably a step to far ahaha


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

JammyGit said:


> I hate that pose with the fingers.. I just wanna chop them off with wire cutters


someone's jelous:whistling:


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

resten said:


> She's got an absolutely blinding physique, I don't think anyone could deny that. I think x many pages of monotonous posts about how incredible her physique is when she's presumably not around to comment here herself is a bit boring. When the amazing physique is a given, her attractiveness is going to be the next thing in line to get commented on.
> 
> I'm sure many of us spend some proportion of our day contemplating the attractiveness of people we encounter, it's not much different here


your abit of an ugly fcuker but id give you a pitty one:whistling:


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

It's a shame a female bodybuilder, who is in sensational shape, can't be looked at in the same way we would look at Flex Lewis for example. This is a bodybuilding forum where I'd fully expect other likeminded individuals to be able to look at a young lass who is committed to the same sport & lifestyle as they are, in an subjective way rather than commenting on whether they'd bang her or if she looks like a dude. It's a shame. But sadly it's something she'll have to deal with day in day out.

That said, everyone is entitled to their option.


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

zack amin said:


> your abit of an ugly fcuker but id give you a pitty one:whistling:


It's a shame you have to refer to how attractive I am, can't you just talk about my personality?

(inb4 you're a cvnt)


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

resten said:


> It's a shame you have to refer to how attractive I am, can't you just talk about my personality?
> 
> (inb4 you're a cvnt)


whats a personality?

(cvnt)


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

invisiblekid said:


> It's a shame a female bodybuilder, who is in sensational shape, can't be looked at in the same way we would look at Flex Lewis for example. This is a bodybuilding forum where I'd fully expect other likeminded individuals to be able to look at a young lass who is committed to the same sport & lifestyle as they are, in an subjective way rather than commenting on whether they'd bang her or if she looks like a dude. It's a shame. But sadly it's something she'll have to deal with day in day out.
> 
> That said, everyone is entitled to their option.


Have you even read the thread..? Most people have commended her on her physique.. (admittedly I haven't, but it's not my thing)


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2013)

Here's a forum of men full of higher than average testosterone,

Really, why,because we enter a gym, pump ourselves with steroids, bang our chests and go all stupid and drag our knuckles on the floor.

Ive said it before the majority on here, look at women as objects, and sometimes cant tell a difference.

From what I believe, theres no champs here, just ****ing chumps :laugh:


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

invisiblekid said:


> It's a shame a female bodybuilder, who is in sensational shape, can't be looked at in the same way we would look at Flex Lewis for example. This is a bodybuilding forum where I'd fully expect other likeminded individuals to be able to look at a young lass who is committed to the same sport & lifestyle as they are, in an subjective way rather than commenting on whether they'd bang her or if she looks like a dude. It's a shame. But sadly it's something she'll have to deal with day in day out.
> 
> That said, everyone is entitled to their option.


I think she is being looked at the same, she's getting respect, though because she's a female, males will obviously comment on whether they're attracted to her. I'm sure on a gay bodybuilding forum they probably state which bodybuilders they like in that way...


----------



## Wasp (Nov 1, 2009)

Fair play to her, it's female bodybuilding not a beauty pageant


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

tkd67 said:


> Here's a forum of men full of higher than average testosterone,
> 
> Really, why,because we enter a gym, *pump ourselves with steroids*, bang our chests and go all stupid and drag our knuckles on the floor.
> 
> ...


Well yea.. I'd say directly injecting testosterone would normally make you pretty full of it..?


----------



## stuboy (Nov 1, 2010)

She looks great. Fair play to a young lass being so committed to training so hard. So many kids around this area just wanna get mortal and make dicks out of themselves so good on her i say.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Tbf if she played football or was a line dancer the would/wouldn't bang conundrum would still ve raised


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

invisiblekid said:


> It's a shame a female bodybuilder, who is in sensational shape, can't be looked at in the same way we would look at Flex Lewis for example. This is a bodybuilding forum where I'd fully expect other likeminded individuals to be able to look at a young lass who is committed to the same sport & lifestyle as they are, in an subjective way rather than commenting on whether they'd bang her or if she looks like a dude. It's a shame. But sadly it's something she'll have to deal with day in day out.
> 
> That said, everyone is entitled to their option.


lets try it,

id totally destroy that flex lewis..

no, doesn't work.lol

just general comments made on the internet,

incoming white knight brigade


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2013)

L11 said:


> Well yea.. I'd say directly injecting testosterone would normally make you pretty full of it..?


Correct, but I would like to think that it wouldn't make me act like a ****ing dick.

This girl is doing something she loves and needs no approval.

Ill be the first to admit, I train and diet and im **** at it, so are the majority of the so called alpha males on here, and don't that ****ing make me cringe when someone uses that term, ffs people, grow the **** up.

Half the monkeys on here couldn't hack it anyways..


----------



## SCOOT123 (Jul 12, 2013)

L11 said:


> This being a prime example of what no-one seemed to find offensive..


Easy now rude boy i was only complimenting her my way.


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

tkd67 said:


> Correct, but I would like to think that it wouldn't make me act like a ****ing dick.
> 
> This girl is doing something she loves and needs no approval.
> 
> ...


Having a negative opinion doesn't make someone a "dick". OF course she needs no approval, so why is it an issue when people don't approve? What term are you referring to?



SCOOT123 said:


> Easy now rude boy i was only complimenting her my way.


I see no problem with it, I just used you as an example of how there's clearly some double standards on here..


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2013)

L11 said:


> Having a negative opinion doesn't make someone a "dick". OF course she needs no approval, so why is it an issue when people don't approve? What term are you referring to?
> 
> I see no problem with it, I just used you as an example of how there's clearly some double standards on here..


Negative opinion??

My point was, having above average testosterone, wouldn't turn me into a dick.


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

tkd67 said:


> Negative opinion??
> 
> My point was, having above average testosterone, wouldn't turn me into a dick.


What's that got to do with the price of milk?


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2013)

Quote Originally Posted by L11 View Post

Well yea.. I'd say directly injecting testosterone would normally make you pretty full of it..

Having a negative opinion doesn't make someone a dick "quote"

2 different statements.

Ive already answered this..

And yes I love milk...


----------



## RocoElBurn (May 31, 2010)

Looks good to me


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Just my 2 pence worth.

I think, as has been said, on a predominantly male forum it's to be expected that people will comment on whether or not they find her attractive. If it was a picture of a male bodybuilder I would make a comment of that nature.

What I don't think is on are the gross / looks like a man comments. I think that shows a real lack of respect for the competitive female members of the forum.


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Just my 2 pence worth.
> 
> I think, as has been said, on a predominantly male forum it's to be expected that people will comment on whether or not they find her attractive. If it was a picture of a male bodybuilder I would make a comment of that nature.
> 
> What I don't think is on are the gross / looks like a man comments. I think that shows a real lack of respect for the competitive female members of the forum.


cant argue with that, but then again freedom of speech and all that crap

but abit of common courtesy and respect wouldn't go amiss


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> What I don't think is on are the gross / looks like a man comments. I think that shows a real lack of respect for the competitive female members of the forum.


They don't look like men though.. Do they..?

On a serious note (since I'm pretty clueless about the use of PEDs for females).. Do they (competitors in general) take testosterone?!


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Considering the original derailment is about unnaturally high testosterone it's slightly ironic alot of the guys are acting like they have too much rust estrogen.

Seriously guys, put on Bridget jones. Have some chocolate and cry. You'll feel better


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

L11 said:


> They don't look like men though.. Do they..?
> 
> On a serious note (since I'm pretty clueless about the use of PEDs for females).. Do they (competitors in general) take testosterone?!


No I don't think they do at all. I think the problem is that a muscular physique is traditionally a male thing and some people have a problem with women wanting to be muscular.

I really wouldn't know about what they take to be honest. @Hamster would be the best one to answer that


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Just my 2 pence worth.
> 
> I think, as has been said, on a predominantly male forum it's to be expected that people will comment on whether or not they find her attractive. If it was a picture of a male bodybuilder I would make a comment of that nature.
> 
> What I don't think is on are the gross / looks like a man comments. I think that shows a real lack of respect for the competitive female members of the forum.


I totally applaud the girl for the dedication and effort she has given body building, in years to come if I have a daughter who showed that sort of outlook on any sport or chosen path I'd be more than happy and very proud.

She puts in more effort than most on here even half pretend to, and I'm boot excluding myself from that statement.

From a bbing pov I say fair bloody play to her.

I like that your honest enough to say you'd pass comment on the attractiveness if it was a male.

But would you honestly hold back from such a comment as he's a minger if that's what you thought?


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

Sorry phones having a fit tonight.


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> No I don't think they do at all. I think the problem is that a muscular physique is traditionally a male thing and some people have a problem with women wanting to be muscular.


I just google'd it.. Quite a few articles saying that they do..

In that case, given that she may have an un-naturally high amount of male hormones, would it it be that ridiculous to suggest she has masculine features? i.e "looks like a man"

And I don't think a muscular physique is *traditionally* a male thing, it's *biologically* a male thing!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Lol at the haters. I doubt she gives a s.hit that some ugly skinny guys on here think "shes not my cup of tea".

Im not even big buy most bodybuilder standards and id get comments from girls all the time saying "its gross...too much" etc.

But she prob thinks the same as i did. Who gives a fuc.k what the skids think.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Pain2Gain said:


> I totally applaud the girl for the dedication and effort she has given body building, in years to come if I have a daughter who showed that sort of outlook on any sport or chosen path I'd be more than happy and very proud.
> 
> She puts in more effort than most on here even half pretend to, and I'm boot excluding myself from that statement.
> 
> ...


I can honestly, hand on heart, say that I would never make a nasty comment about somebody's appearance.


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Just my 2 pence worth.
> 
> I think, as has been said, on a predominantly male forum it's to be expected that people will comment on whether or not they find her attractive. If it was a picture of a male bodybuilder I would make a comment of that nature.
> 
> *What I don't think is on are the gross / looks like a man comments. I think that shows a real lack of respect for the competitive female members of the forum*.


This is what I was trying to say. I would expect the bang/ wouldn't bang etc. comments.

But to be generally nasty about some who could be reading this isn't fair


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

PHMG said:


> Lol at the haters. I doubt she gives a s.hit that some ugly skinny guys on here think "shes not my cup of tea".
> 
> Im not even big buy most bodybuilder standards and id get comments from girls all the time saying "its gross...too much" etc.
> 
> But she prob thinks the same as i did. Who gives a fuc.k what the skids think.


I think if she'd started a thread here about herself, people wouldn't be commenting about whether or not they'd smash the granny out of her (maybe in the MA). People would pretty much just be saying how impressive her physique is for someone of 19.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

tkd67 said:


> Ill be the first to admit, I train and diet and im **** at it, so are the majority of the so called alpha males on here, and don't that ****ing make me cringe when someone uses that term, ffs people, grow the **** up.


Feeling a little beta mate?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

L11 said:


> I just google'd it.. Quite a few articles saying that they do..
> 
> In that case, given that she may have an un-naturally high amount of male hormones, would it it be that ridiculous to suggest she has masculine features? i.e "looks like a man"
> 
> And I don't think a muscular physique is *traditionally* a male thing, it's *biologically* a male thing!


I think it depends on how the comment was intended. The 'man' comments on here are quite obviously meant in a derogatory way.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Thing i hate about forums. On the whole they are great to kill a bit of time. But men are such bitches in this environment.

If the comments are from young guys, you can sort of understand and relate to their ignorance from when we were young but a lot of comments seem to be from older guys and thats just sad.

Theres ways of saying what you find attractive and thats fine. But geeze haha.

....who the fuc.k says "geeze". Im a sad sad bastard.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)




----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

I'm really holding back from using my "synthol man" argument..

Lets see how this pans out.


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> I think it depends on how the comment was intended. The 'man' comments on here are quite obviously meant in a derogatory way.


Some people just call a spade a spade..


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

robdobbie said:


>


....tiny backs and zero triceps....EVERYWHERE

....oohhhhh you bitch


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

L11 said:


> I'm really holding back from using my "synthol man" argument..
> 
> Lets see how this pans out.


Go for it mate, I'll be up for a bit. Rather be reading this than watching reruns of QI


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

PHMG said:


> ....tiny backs and zero triceps....EVERYWHERE


Glad to see you're one of the men who's such a bitch :lol:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

resten said:


> Glad to see you're one of the men who's such a bitch :lol:


Lol. 100 percent.....damn. my post didnt edit before your reply haha

Great reply time my friend


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

L11 said:


> I'm really holding back from using my "synthol man" argument..
> 
> Lets see how this pans out.


I've read your synthol man argument before and ftr I agree with you.



L11 said:


> Some people just call a spade a spade..


Fair enough. Everybody is entitled to their opinion. I just think that some people could do with a lesson in manners.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

On another note, ive just watched 1.5 hours of Warhorse.

What a load of shi.t horses just seem very boring.


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

PHMG said:


> Lol. 100 percent.....damn. my post didnt edit before your reply haha
> 
> Great reply time my friend


Gf is at hers tonight and I'm bored


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

PHMG said:


> ....tiny backs and zero triceps....EVERYWHERE
> 
> ....oohhhhh you bitch


I've only been training a year and a half, we've all got to start somewhere..

View attachment 63819


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> I think it depends on how the comment was intended. The 'man' comments on here are quite obviously meant in a derogatory way.


It's common knowledge that when females use steroids it leads to the development of secondary male sex characteristics, why is pointing this out derogatory?


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> I've only been training a year and a half, we've all got to start somewhere..
> 
> View attachment 63819


I would


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

resten said:


> Gf is at hers tonight and I'm bored


I was hoping for a bite but nothing yet. My wife is watching big brother and charlotte from geordie shore started the show well by pi.ssing herself in bed from a heavy night.

Now that too me is funny as fook but everyone else bores me to tears.


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Mish said:


> It's common knowledge that when females use steroids it leads to the development of secondary male sex characteristics, why is pointing this out derogatory?


To be fair, I get her point, it's not like people were saying "she looks rather masculine", it was like "OMG SHE LOOKS LIKE A DUDE. CL*T THE SIZE OF A WATERMELON"

Another thing that always crops up in these threads... People assume the derogatory comments are borne out of jealousy.. I don't get this.. Why would someone be jealous of a woman that they think looks disgusting..? And the "bigger" guys always seem to go on like skinnier guys have less right to an opinion, it's just ridiculous..


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2013)

resten said:


> Go for it mate, I'll be up for a bit. Rather be reading this than watching reruns of QI


And L man not posting has **** all to do with it either :laugh:

Flogging a dead horse and all.


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

PHMG said:


> I was hoping for a bite but nothing yet. My wife is watching big brother and charlotte from geordie shore started the show well by pi.ssing herself in bed from a heavy night.
> 
> Now that too me is funny as fook but everyone else bores me to tears.


Sounds hot as fvck. Can't think of much that would excite me more than a geordie bird wetting the bed, but I'm wrong'un like that


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

tkd67 said:


> And L man not posting has **** all to do with it either :laugh:
> 
> Flogging a dead horse and all.


Confused me there mate


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Aslan said:


> I wonder what she is on to get that physique at her age.
> 
> Full respect to her though.


Anabolics...as much as she can get away with. V v low test.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

resten said:


> Sounds hot as fvck. Can't think of much that would excite me more than a geordie bird wetting the bed, but I'm wrong'un like that


Same. My ideal girl would be someone to get shi.tfaced with and then hang our ar.ses over the bath and compare s.hits.


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

End of the day she's doing it to win a competition not to attract anybody I've drilled this into my mrs head over the months now she looks at girls like georgina from a bodybuilding point of view rather then a attractive view hmmm I feel to show her this thread tho lol people better hide!!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Mish said:


> It's common knowledge that when females use steroids it leads to the development of secondary male sex characteristics, why is pointing this out derogatory?





L11 said:


> To be fair, I get her point, it's not like people were saying "she looks rather masculine", it was like "OMG SHE LOOKS LIKE A DUDE. CL*T THE SIZE OF A WATERMELON"


What he said ^^^^^


----------



## Aslan (Nov 21, 2012)

PHMG said:


> Anabolics...as much as she can get away with. V v low test.


What.......... Dem der STEROIDS.

Bad **** that stuff ya know.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

robdobbie said:


> I've only been training a year and a half, we've all got to start somewhere..
> 
> View attachment 63819


Lol. That was 1 month after i started training hahaha

Good comeback though 

If not a bit creepy....


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

PHMG said:


> Lol. That was 1 month after i started training hahaha
> 
> Good comeback though
> 
> If nit a bit creepy....


Give me an hour and I could find your address, bank details, mothers maiden and the name of your first pet....


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

robdobbie said:


> Give me an hour and I could find your address, bank details, mothers maiden and the name of your first pet....


sh.it thats all my security screwed.

Having said that...i dont even know my mothers maiden name!


----------



## MrLulz (Mar 20, 2012)

Mish said:


> It's common knowledge that when females use steroids it leads to the development of secondary male sex characteristics, why is pointing this out derogatory?


Yup - take androgens and a woman will take on male characteristics. Just as a man would grow titties if he loaded up on estrogen.


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Got her on Facebook she's awesome!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

MrLulz said:


> Yup - take androgens and a woman will take on male characteristics. Just as a man would grow titties if he loaded up on estrogen.


Nothing wrong with a bit of moobage


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

regardless if you find her attarctive or not you can still appreciate the fact that she has clearly put in a lot of hard work.......personally i think she looks pretty good


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

But are you gunna bang doe?


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2013)

@resten

I confuse myself 

No problem

On a separate note, the wifes acting like a :cursing:

Glad shes ****ed off to bed.


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2013)

resten said:


> Confused me there mate


me too, who want's to buy a dead horse? And more to the point why are we on about horses?


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> I can honestly, hand on heart, say that I would never make a nasty comment about somebody's appearance.


I accept that, would it be fair to say you would think it though even if just to yourself?

I would.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Pain2Gain said:


> I accept that, would it be fair to say you would think it though even if just to yourself?
> 
> I would.


Of course!


----------



## gummyp (Aug 16, 2011)

Well this thread played out like I thought it would


----------



## paddyrr3 (Oct 15, 2010)

Seen her at the north east nabba, she looked impressive and way more developed than some of the older competitors, can't believe she's only 19. Good luck to her.


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Why do they have to mention that bint Jodie marsh. I know it raises public interest but I would find it quite insulting if I was her and that time wasting attention whore was brought into it


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Therealbigbear said:


> Why do they have to mention that bint Jodie marsh. I know it raises public interest but I would find it quite insulting if I was her and that time wasting attention whore was brought into it


Haha she had a moan about that bit on Facebook

Does Jodie marsh even lift?


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

ryda said:


> Haha she had a moan about that bit on Facebook
> 
> Does Jodie marsh even lift?


She's got this new documentary on steroids out in October . I was approached to do it with her in fact I was begged as they couldn't get anyone to work with her


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Therealbigbear said:


> She's got this new documentary on steroids out in October . I was approached to do it with her in fact I was begged as they couldn't get anyone to work with her


Hope you said no! Thing with her yeh she's made fbb more popular and put it in the limelight but it was all for her as a publicity stunt! She was training for years I remember reading in 2007 when she was broke she was getting into it and training yet the papers made it look like she turned from skinny to ripped in 8weeks hahahaha yet she done two shows and packed it in? Not just the comps but looks like bodybuilding all together?? I think she's so sad posting the same old pics on Instagram and twitter daily trying to fool people she still does bbing! Always said she's a sad attention seeking slag!


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

ryda said:


> Hope you said no! Thing with her yeh she's made fbb more popular and put it in the limelight but it was all for her as a publicity stunt! She was training for years I remember reading in 2007 when she was broke she was getting into it and training yet the papers made it look like she turned from skinny to ripped in 8weeks hahahaha yet she done two shows and packed it in? Not just the comps but looks like bodybuilding all together?? I think she's so sad posting the same old pics on Instagram and twitter daily trying to fool people she still does bbing! Always said she's a sad attention seeking slag!


Damn right i said no career suicide


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Therealbigbear said:


> Damn right i said no career suicide


Hahaha


----------

